# First attempt at DEFLASKING!



## paphioboy (Mar 3, 2011)

My hands were itchy so I got myself a flask of phal babies to try out.. The cross is Phal Sogo Yukidian (large white) x Dtps. Tinny Honey (large, pink blush)..
The flask:









After taken out of flask, rinsed and placed on kitchen towel - The largest seedling is about 3 or 4 times bigger than the smallest one!:




Two compots after potting in 100% small-medium diatomite in semi-hydro:




Compot with 5 larger plants:




Compot with 7 smaller plants:





I'm wondering if diatomite in semi-hydro may be too wet for their liking. This is the first time I am using diatomite. Any comments? Thanks.


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice roots.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2011)

Itchy Hands!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are some FAT babies! 
Happy growing!


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 3, 2011)

Those look great. You shouldn't have any problems, diatomite allows excellent air movement and Phal babies like it constantly moist.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks..  



> Those look great. You shouldn't have any problems, diatomite allows excellent air movement and Phal babies like it constantly moist.



Glad to know that. Just a bit worried cos I read on other orchid forums that diatomite holds a very large amount of water and it might be better to ditch the semi-hydro. I'll try it out for a while first, nevertheless. I can always make a few more holes later on..


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2011)

If you're worried about to much moisture put some coarse perlite (sponge rock) in to add dry and open media.
good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 4, 2011)

Eric, I was looking for coarse perlite or pumice as my first choice but diatomite was all they had. They're looking cute sitting on top of my desk. Currently being grown under artificial lighting (regular fluorescent light).


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2011)

They look very nice!!! Good luck


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2011)

You can keep a good eye on them there!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2011)

Those plants look like great candidates for a first deflasking attempt.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you. So far so good.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 7, 2011)

As already said: good luck!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 23, 2011)

Today: Interesting observation that the seedlings that established fastest were those which had a new leaf showing when deflasked, not necessarily the largest ones.


----------



## etex (Mar 23, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Today: Interesting observation that the seedlings that established fastest were those which had a new leaf showing when deflasked, not necessarily the largest ones.



Cool-that is a very interesting observation!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 24, 2011)

And another not so pleasing observation: Lost a few seedlings to damping off..  just noticed it when I touched a leaf and it dropped off! :sob: :sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> And another not so pleasing observation: Lost a few seedlings to damping off..  just noticed it when I touched a leaf and it dropped off! :sob: :sob:



That just happened to me, also. I was keeping the media too wet -- pretty stupid of me!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 25, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> And another not so pleasing observation: Lost a few seedlings to damping off..  just noticed it when I touched a leaf and it dropped off! :sob: :sob:



This is not the end of the world and probably not the end of the seedling either. If the roots still look healthy and are still attached to the base of the plant you will probably see a new leaf soon. This happened with several of my Phal seedlings and most grew a new leaf.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, Tyrone.. I am still keeping a couple which have only a single intact leaf and a few short roots. Hope they recover soon.. Hate Pythium...


----------



## Clark (Mar 25, 2011)

I have used chamomile tea for damping off.


----------

